

Dwolla to help U.S. Treasury go paperless, prepare for a secure digital future - Killswitch
http://blog.dwolla.com/dwolla-to-help-u-s-treasury-go-paperless-prepare-for-a-secure-digital-future/

======
scottcanoni
Does this mean I can pay my taxes in Bitcoin?

